# Aquaclear 20 water bypass?



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,

New to this forum. I recently installed an Aquaclear 20 on my 6.5 gal tank. I have it leveled and the media installed correctly as per the instructions. However after priming and starting the filter, I notice that water is bypassing from the intake tube compartment and over the media basket (left to right compartment) allowing unfiltered water back to the aquarium.

This is a brand new filter with brand new media. I even ran the filter with only the sponge thinking the carbon and bio media may be blocking the flow but the water is still spilling over from the intake tube compartment over the media basket and back to the aquarium.

This does not happen when I have the flow set to the lowest setting, however, slightly move it to the left for more flow and it starts to overflow.

This is my 1st time using this brand (Aquaclear) but I have a Fluval C4 HOB on my 37 gal. planted and that seems to be flowing fine.

Thanks.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Are you sure it is just giving the appearance that the water is by passing? I have the same unit and if I look at water on top, it looks like it could be flowing over without passing through the media. If you were to take out the basket, would you see "stuff" in the water that sits on that side? Is it possible that the sponges are not seated correctly? I first found it was difficult since the 20 has almost a square shaped sponge. Also, if the sponge and other media are packed too tightly that may cause issues with flow..

I'm sorry I do not have a direct answer for you, maybe someone else will chime in. There is a diagram at amazon(.)com that might help, I don't know for sure...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FV6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I should add, check the tab on the back of the unit, if the box is not seated level, that may cause an issue as well


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, by the way, Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome tlyons01!

I checked and double checked and disassembled the unit just to make sure I didn't miss anything when I first opened the box. Also thoroughly rinsed the media (in tank water of course) to make sure it is clean. After all that, the water is still flowing from the intake compartment over to the media basket (above).

I even took a plastic tab from a folder and cut it to block the flow but I was getting frustrated and told myself the same thing I tell my kids, "leave it alone."

Came back this morning and the water seems clear, and checked the bottom foam and it looks like it has some gunk in it (tank is not stocked yet, only a few plants).

So, until I start stocking this tank, I'll see how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it will be just fine. It sounds like it is working properly to me. I own 2 of these units and may be getting a larger 3rd one soon..


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have had the same happen when it gets clogged but with a new setup that seems odd. I have found that I need to change the sponge every couple of weeks because it gets super foul with green gunk. Take everything out, add one piece at a time and see if you can pinpoint it that way.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Could be a defective unit, never know. The same thing happens to another brand filtered of mine, but only when the sponge media gets clogged and water can't pass through it as easily. For a brand new one, that doesn't sound like it should be happening. I'd say you're only getting partial filtration if some water flows back into the tank that way.




demonr6 said:


> I have found that I need to change the sponge every couple of weeks because it gets super foul with green gunk.


Every couple weeks?! Why don't you just rinse it off in water change water instead replacing the entire thing? All that beneficial bacteria going to waste...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have 1 or 2 out of a bunch that do this, the impeller seems to suck really good on these ones and it gets lots of water. First, no one runs an aquaclear with the top on cause the rattle, so take the top off and pull the basket up about 1/4" that should stop it from going over. Or just move the swivel arm to slow down the flow a bit and it should go down.

What do you have in the basket for media?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I have 1 or 2 out of a bunch that do this, the impeller seems to suck really good on these ones and it gets lots of water. First, no one runs an aquaclear with the top on cause the rattle, so take the top off and pull the basket up about 1/4" that should stop it from going over. Or just move the swivel arm to slow down the flow a bit and it should go down.
> 
> What do you have in the basket for media?


The standard media that comes with the filter. From bottom to top, I have: Foam -> Carbon -> Bio-Media

I've tried the no top solution as I have noticed that the lid rattles or it amplifies the impeller when it is on. With the top off and raised the basket, it did solve the issue.


Hard to say if I'm getting the most filtration as I just set up the tank and it's not stocked yet, only plants. I did however notice some "stuff" in the foam when I left it to run as-is overnight.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's some pictures that I hope would help visualize the issue, I apologize for the camera phone pic.

Imgur Album


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

tiggity said:


> Here's some pictures that I hope would help visualize the issue, I apologize for the camera phone pic.
> 
> Imgur Album


Gotcha. A few of mine do that for some reason, but you see the handle peg on the top, push that to the right and it will reduce flow a tiny bit and the water should go down or raise the pipe up a little bit to get the same effect.

I don't think it's that bad of a thing really, most of the water is still going through the filtration anyways.


----------

